# Ice maker drain cleaning



## plumber666

Bit of a fish out of water here service work-wise. 25 years in construction, now it's remote camp work and I surprise myself every day with McGuyver fix-ups. Few tools, no material yet, but getting 'er done.

Had my first experience with a backed up ice maker drain. Took a bottle brush to the pan drain and pulled out a snotty mess. Had a 10" piece of wire and fished out a big slug from the 3/4 PEX at the hub drain end. 

The line had a vent behind the icemaker, so I got a chick from the kitchen to hold her thumb over the pan drain hole and I crawled behind the machine, wrapped my lips around the PEX vent, and blew for all I was worth. Out slithered a foot long slime snake, and the drain was cleared.

So guys, is there something we can do to prevent this from happening? Like pouring 1/2 cup of bleach down there every month? Part of my gig here is to develop a maintenance schedule, and I don't want to have to lip lock any more pipes?


----------



## SlickRick

Bleach and hot water.

Shop vac comes in handy.


----------



## DesertOkie

A bucket(5 gal) of hot water a week. That's what I tell restaurants to do about their soda drains. At the very least you'll be sure and find out when they are backed up.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Hot water is the key, I would clean out the evaporator condensate tray also cause it probly has a nice layer of slime
In it to


----------



## Widdershins

I have an old style refillable fire extinguisher I fill with compressed air -- A couple of blasts from that usually pushes those worms right out.


----------



## plumber666

Thanks boys!


----------



## eddiecalder

Here is a basic cleaning.






 
You should also empty the ice bin and clean it. If you do this it will be the last time you want ice in your drinks when your at a restaurant.

Mold everywhere!!!!


----------



## frugalrooter

Slimy kisses..... yayyyyyy


----------



## Joseph clegg

White vinegar works well especially on a regular basis good for urinal descaling as well.


----------

